# An Adagio



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

I recently discovered this forum. Quite interesting posts here.

A contribution of mine:

_"Ein Adagio"_
http://www.box.com/s/454c8561291ed463ab49
_© 2012 by Jürgen Kraus_


----------

